# Ventilador con cancelación activa de ruido RotoSub



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2013)

*




*​ 

*Hace unos días te comentábamos que Noctua pensaba dar la campanada en el Computex con el debut del primer ventilador con cancelación activa de ruido, y ahora queremos que lo escuches.*​ 
*A pesar de que inocentemente creíamos que la tecnología desarrollada por RotoSub utilizaba un pequeño altavoz en el eje para reducir la rumorosidad, en realidad su sistema es mucho más interesante, dado que modifica el funcionamiento de las aspas mediante unos imanes para convertir al propio ventilador en un altavoz que crea ondas anti-ruido (misma amplitud y fase invertida) en la misma posición que las ondas que busca cancelar.*​ 
*El resultado de todo esto es un ventilador que si bien no es completamente silencioso, permite aumentar drásticamente el número de revoluciones por minuto (y con ello su poder refrigerante) sin por ello hacer más ruido. Concretamente, el prototipo que Noctua se llevó al Computex utilizaba un ventilador NF-F12 de 120 mm girando a 2.500 rpm con el mismo nivel de ruido que si estuviera funcionando a 1.500 rpm, o si lo prefieres, con una reducción de 20 dB.*​ 
*Según Noctua, los primeros ventiladores comerciales con cancelación de ruido RotoSub llegarán hacia finales del próximo año, pero desde ya mismo puedes sorprenderte con sus resultados echando un vistazo al vídeo que te dejamos a continuación.*​ 




 
*Fuente : http://es.engadget.com/2012/06/08/noctua-ventilador-rotosub-cancelacion-ruido/*​


----------



## JBE (Ene 15, 2013)

Wow! Imaginense esto en una computadora.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2013)

imaginatelo  EN CUALQUIER COSA.

diseñar teniendo en cuenta esos parametros.


----------



## Melghost (Ene 16, 2013)

Sí, hace tiempo que deberían haberlo sacado. Hace aproximadamente 25 años se me ocurrió algo parecido en una estación de tren, donde era casi imposible entender lo que decían por megafonía debido a la reverberación. ¿Por qué no cubrirán las paredes con algún material absorbente en esos lugares?


----------



## morta (Ene 16, 2013)

Imagínense el precio de susodicho fan, ahora la pregunta es si no llega medio tarde este sistema, con los sistemas de refrigeración por agua cada vez mas accesibles, vale la pena gastar en un ventilador con un sistema tan complicado que a la larga, 1 o 2 años comienzan con problemas de desgaste?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 16, 2013)

morta dijo:


> un ventilador con un sistema tan complicado que a la larga, 1 o 2 años comienzan con *problemas de desgaste*?



Eso también me pregunto. Además del desgaste, ¿no perjudica en sí al ventilador?, digo, porque por lo que entiendo, hacen vibrar las aspas, y eso es movimiento que puede perjudicar el funcionamiento global.... 

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 18, 2013)

Es un sistema interesante, me pregunto si el precio también lo será, porque tal como ustedes lo evidencian el desgaste prematuro esta asegurado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2013)

Aqui hay un poco más de información :

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=es

Y cómo la gente en general quiere todo yá , rápido , inmediato , excelente y lindo , solo le falta que le pongan unos colores y brillos , y facturarán miles de millones


----------



## fernandob (Ene 19, 2013)

a ver si se dan cuenta ustedes:

ants un ventilador era eso: un coso que tira aire.
pero un grupo de personas se puso a diseñar esto, un ventilador que genera ondas de sonido que cancelan al mismo ruido que genera.
esa tecnologia y su desarrollo podra ser usada luego en otras cosas mas interesantes, mas importantes quizas.

yo los aplaudo y espero que les vaya muy bien economicamente, que patenten eso y les sirva para turbinas de aviacion y muchos otros productos comerciales.
seguro que hay aplicaciones donde un motor girando es importante pero el ruido lo es tanto .

y la plata ??? es obvio que los chinos y muchos otros paises lo copiaran en seguida, y no le daran regalias y se llenara el mercado de estos ventiladores a precio muy economico por que hay gente cómoda ..... que no investiga ni desarrolla NO CREAN NADA , se sientan a esperar que otro haga y luego lo copian y fabrican con esclavos.

si hay refrigeracion por agua u otra cosa , o si cuestan caros o baratos no importa.

el tema aca es la investigacion y desarrollo de ese producto por gente que decidio hacer eso:
investigar y desarrollar. 
son precursores de quien sabe cuantas cosas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2013)

Eh visto que venden aparatitos que controlan ventiladores, y tienen un potenciómetro para eliminar el ruido, no sé si tendrá el mismo rendimiento que ésto, en cuanto a eliminación de ruido... 



fernandob dijo:


> el tema aca es *la investigacion y desarrollo de ese producto* por gente que decidio hacer eso:
> investigar y desarrollar.
> son precursores de quien sabe cuantas cosas.



Exacto, solo son opiniones que se dan, pero la investigación y desarrolo no se deja de lado...


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 16, 2013)

miren cuanto sale ese fan, quee es muy lindo, no se...pero si nos fijamos, el de un auricular con este sistema y otro  sin sistema, podriamos sacar algunas concluciones......
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/Audifonos-Con-Cancelacion-Activa-De-Ruido-perfect-Choice
no los vendo ni comercializo
solo compro en fogo inc.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2013)

Me quedo... Con lo clásico.


----------

